# Corsair 800 D Seitenteil!



## Bushido26 (5. April 2011)

Guten Tag und ein liebes Hallo! Und zwar ich habe am 800D einen Mora mit der Wanhalterung befestigt, nun ist es leider so das ich diesen tauschen möchte! Da in der rechten Seitenwand nun Schrauben und Löcher drinnen sind will ich diese gerne tauschen! Aufgrund eines vorherigen Threads habe ich mir eine e mail Adresse abegeschaut an der man sich wenden kann! Nun ist es so das ich dort hin ganz nett auf englisch geschrieben habe das ich Hilfe brauche wegen der Seitenwand und das ich da ein wenig verzweifelt bin! Auf das hin meldete sich ein netter Herr der mir sagte! " Ja wir können ihnen eine Seitenwand fürs 800 D zukommen lassen, sie müssen nur mit ihrer Adresse antworten"! Nunja das habe ich gemacht und er hat es bekommen das hat er mir geschrieben! Aber nun ist das Problem das sich der Herr nicht mehr bei mir meldet auf meine Anfrage ob das Seitenteil bereits gesendet wurde! Was kann ich tun bräuchte es echt dringend! bis dato möchte ich den Namen des netten Herren nicht verraten ausser ihr vom deutschen Corsair Support Team braucht ihn! Mfg Michael


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (9. April 2011)

Ist soweit mir bekannt ist geklärt 

Falls noch Fragen sind, einfach fragen


----------

